# starting problems



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

recently just ran into a problem with my bike not starting without the brakes being held even in neutral anyone ever have this problem? will not stay running unless my brakes are on


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like....another 05 buss problem.


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've already fixed the buss problem could it be a belt problem I did go threw sine water and saw the light flash a couple times then went off its not in limp or anything either


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

1badbrute05 said:


> I've already fixed the buss problem could it be a belt problem I did go threw sine water and saw the light flash a couple times then went off its not in limp or anything either


Maybe a connector somewhere. Probably not a belt problem.


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yea Idk were to start I gotta get it goin for tcr in 2 weeks


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Swap the 2 relays under the seat and try again.


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ill try that thanks what are they for ? I still don't have a book or anything just guessing so far


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

*problems*



1badbrute05 said:


> Ill try that thanks what are they for ? I still don't have a book or anything just guessing so far


well you are new here , just become a subcribing member, less than 20 bucks for 5yr i think ,an you can download the 90 buck manual, not a bad deal if you ask me, just a thought


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

rmax said:


> well you are new here , just become a subcribing member, less than 20 bucks for 5yr i think ,an you can download the 90 buck manual, not a bad deal if you ask me, just a thought


X2, service manual is a life saver for sure!


----------

